# Question for BJJ practioner's



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 4, 2005)

Please forgive me if this question has been asked before. I was just wondering, if you had to choose one, who would you say is the best of the Gracies? For that matter, who would you say is the best overall grappler in the world of mma/submission fighting? I will be looking forward to your responses.

:asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2005)

Rickson seems to be the where everyone points for top Gracie fighter.

He was the original choice for the UFC, but Royce was smaller and looked less threatening, so would was better to promote the style.

As to the best grappler, that's a little more complicated and tricky


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 4, 2005)

I did not know Royce was not the original choice for the UFC. Elaborate some if you can on the best grappler. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> Please forgive me if this question has been asked before. I was just wondering, if you had to choose one, who would you say is the best of the Gracies? For that matter, who would you say is the best overall grappler in the world of mma/submission fighting? I will be looking forward to your responses.
> 
> :asian:


 
I'd have to go with Rickson.  Then again, if you broke it down by weight class, you may find one for each category.

As for the best overall grappler...thats a tough one, as there are so many great fighters out there.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 5, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> I did not know Royce was not the original choice for the UFC. Elaborate some if you can on the best grappler. Thanks for the reply.



Because there are many different sets of rules to fight under.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, there are MANY MANY different ways of putting this.
many consider Rickson the man. and he is. but lest not foget the technical prowess of Cesar Gracie. The slick, spider monkey-like Royler. The raw power of wrestling-esque Carlson. you really have to define what you mean by best. It can be hard, but it seriously depends on what you mean.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 8, 2005)

Many consider Rolles Gracie as the best Gracie...unfortunately he died at a relatively young age in a hang-gliding accident.  If you read about him they give him credit for developing BJJ by leaps and bounds when he was still around.

As far as best grappler...there are many great grapplers out there.  Just look at any of the ADCC's and you will see people like Jacare, Bravo, Roger Gracie, etc.


----------

